# More Snakeskin



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Finished a couple more snakeskin lures. Maple blanks, 8". Silver/black dives to about 8-10', the off-white/brown one dives to about 6'.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice scale patterns.


----------

